# Hitting to the right



## wdbdodge (May 14, 2007)

Need help or some ideas as to what I am doing wrong. I have been out to the driving range a couple of times this year, the last time being yesterday with new clubs. My problem seems to be that when I hit it, it takes off straight, but to the right. The degree it takes off to the right varies. I try to correct by turning in the clubhead and sometimes that can help or lessen the degree it shoots off to the right but I would prefer that not to become a permanent solution. I also think that maybe I stood too far from the ball as the closer I stood to the ball the straighter I could get it but then at times it would cause me to hit the club into the ground before the ball bouncing the club up and topping the ball or to stand up during the swing. But, on using my pitching wedge and practing chipping, I can hit it straight no problem (which is ironic as chipping has been my major problem in the past). Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I just fought that same battle but for me being left handed it was a constant push to the left. I needed to move my ball further up in my stance. I had the ball in the center of my stance for everything but a driver. This was causing me to push the ball. When I moved the ball up to the inside of my right foot (your left foot) the straight shot came right back.


----------



## wdbdodge (May 14, 2007)

Thank you Doby45, I will try doing that. My ball placement was in the middle. I also was on Golf Digest website and they support what you say, in that it should be about 2 inches from my left foot (your right foot). Thanks again.


----------



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

I had the same problem and i cured it by turning my left hand so you can see three knuckles instead of two and it works. Also try lowering your hands a bit down the club grip so you have about 1 to 2" of club above your left hand


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Keep that right elbow tucked too..definently try moving it up a bit.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Instead of trying to tell you wat to do since me or anyone else has seen you swing or your fundamentals. I would say check your fundamentals, grip body position, stance. Those would be the first of your worries, If you are comfortable with that. Check your backswing then your forward swing... Video can help with this if you have it. Or see a certified pro. But yes wat some of the guys say about ball position for irons should be just off your leading foot in the mid of your leading thigh


----------



## wdbdodge (May 14, 2007)

I'll have to try all those ideas. My wife has also pushed me to see a pro and I am hoping to get an appt with one on Friday. If I don't, I am at least going to get out to the driving range again to try out the various ideas you guys have suggested. I have also thought about the video idea and I might do that, just need to borrow a video-camera from my brother-in-law. I'll let you know what works. Thanks again.


----------



## Enter Sandman (Apr 30, 2007)

My wife videod my swing and it did put me off a bit !

My coach said not to worry about it looking perfect until you have sorted hitting it straight etc.

For me the hand adjustment has made alot of difference and on average i am always straight now


----------

